# "janus" (Edit: Thanks To Bob & Nathan For The Hat!)



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

I made this one for the Bob Fionda contest. The photos I submitted in the competition weren't the best so I had my wife get me some better ones.

I named this one "Janus" after the two-faced Roman god. Also fitting for a competition judged out of Italy.

Here is what I started with:














Here is what I ended with:





















































I sanded it down to 1500 grit sandpaper and finished it with linseed oil and beeswax.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Man, I love that grain!! that's beautiful!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Ooooh La La!!! Great job.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

wow! beautiful wood


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I think I saw that one in the Fionda thread but if I am correct these photos show better the color and grain patterns. Or I was too hasty while looking.

Very nice!


----------



## Natty Fork (Jul 18, 2012)

Love the spalting on that fork! Great job bringing it out!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

lovely one mate !!!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, nice wood. -- Tex


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

where did that wood come from - space?!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Dang! My shooters look like dog turds. That's a winner in my book, if it was in my book...


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

That is gorgeous!! Very Nice Work


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

I've never seen a fork with that much going for it. The workmanship - Topnotch. You did it, perfect score, way to go !!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

It's a great slingshot Parnell. I agree with Ray, these photos show better the color and grain patterns.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It's about the wood!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Beautiful work and result


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

you worked that right and did that grain patter justice.... lovely wood

LGD


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

Really nice character to the wood, and some excellent workmanship.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

All I have to say is... I'd have never imagined such an ugly piece of wood, I would have easily passed over, would have a gem lurking underneath. 
Nice job, really!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Well done sir. Certainly a contender with texture and figure like that. That's just purdy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the comments. I definitely have to thank Simple-Shot and Bob for the contest. It made me look closer at the forks I had collected and it made me work the fork more than I normally would have.


Rayshot said:


> All I have to say is... I'd have never imagined such an ugly piece of wood, I would have easily passed over, would have a gem lurking underneath.
> Nice job, really!


After I cut it I could see that there was some spalting inside, but I didn't realize how much beauty there was until I started working it.


----------



## RawSlingshots (Jun 22, 2012)

lovely mate!! great job!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

WOW ... Super nice ... the colors inside the wood , looks like something artificial !! congrats !


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Superb figure in it alrighty. Lovely job.


----------



## Pelletor (Dec 6, 2011)

WOW, excellent piece!

I'm always surprised by the beauty that can be lurking beneath the bark!


----------



## JLM (Sep 20, 2012)

That is one of the prettiest naturals I have ever seen! Looks like dogwood. Incredible craftsmanship!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah beautiful slingshot, i like the texture of the wood


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wonderful job on that fork buddy! So unique and beautiful! I could look that wood over for hours. Top notch.


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

I received my prize this week. Bob and Nathan I know that originally it was going to just be one awesome slingshot from Bob for 1st place. Thanks guys for your generosity and throwing extra prizes out there. Beside prizes the contest has made some creative juices try to flow. I have been working on another that I will post in a few weeks when it is finished.

Nathan the hat is great, you picked a comfortable hat for the company. If a hat isn't comfortable I won't wear it. Yours has taken a regular spot in my hats.

Thanks


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Awesome job and congrats!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

An amazing natural!!! Mother Nature created that and you finish it superbly!!
Cheers!!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Great work and I look forward to seeing more of your naturals in the near future.

And I am glad you like the hat! I too, won't wear a hat that is not comfortable and was quite pleased when I found this one. Enjoy


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Thanks again guys for the comments. It means a lot coming for you guys.



JLM said:


> An amazing natural!!! Mother Nature created that and you finish it superbly!!
> Cheers!!


Thank You. It is great when we are able to find little gems that have been created in nature. I definitely had some luck in coming across this one.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Gorgeous !


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

That's what I call "A surprise gift" from Mother Nature, good work friend.

very beautiful


----------



## CK Slingshots (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow! Good work!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

very pretty, and that is certainly an understatement. Nice work.


----------

